# Diamond Dove Feather Problem



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi. I have 4 diamond doves and noticed one has lost all his flight feathers and only has a 2 long tail feathers.

I noticed they were looking worn a bit and this week they have all gone! He can not fly up to his perch now.

All his other feathers look very neat, clean and tidy, same as the other doves. He is not getting picked on....in fact he is the big boss! There are no other symptoms. He is very slightly puffed up, but he has always been like that for over a year. Droppings and breathing all normal. All the doves are very lively, and in perfect sleek feather.

Do you think he is just moulting?


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

He may be going through an odd molt... could be dietary, stress-related, or an underlying disease but you sound like you take pretty good care of your birds. Do they get much natural sunlight? That triggers a healthy molt. 

He is not molting normally if that is what he is, because when molting the feathers fall out just a few at a time so they are not disabled. 

B and C vitamins are known to assist during the molt. If it gets worse you should probably take your birdie to the vet. Hope he is alright


----------



## Dove Lady (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd check for mites too.. you just never know.. it is a dry summer they my have blown in on clothes, shoes etc.

In general I had a finch with the same trouble, she came to me with no tail and few wings feathers, a change in diet just may be in order. As soon as I gave her a fortified mix with oats and a few other things she never had before, she started to grow feathers..( tho never great feathers to be honest)

I still think she had a mite because the male she always cuddled up to eventually got the trouble too. But for yours, I'd still up the calcium and vitamins by dusting their seed with Repti-vit ( a reptile powdered suppliment) it works great and you only need a small bottle, it last forever. ), it's a good start.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks everyone for you help.

All my birds live outside in large cages hanging under the eves of my house. Its the traditional way we keep them here in Thailand. They get some direct morning sun and then are in shade in the hottest part of the day. 

I caught him up to have a close look at him. It seems his flight feathers are worn away or eaten away and not actually moulted. None of his cage mates feathers look like that. I think maybe his has been wearing them out fluttering his wings against the bard of the cage when he is displaying to the girls.

I will treat him for mites just in case.


----------

